# Negativity stinks, I’m positive of that



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I learn something every day by listening to people’s views and opinions on various subjects. Over the years, I’ve learned to never say I wish I was like someone else. I know one thing for sure, if I want to shoot like TreeFork, I have to practice, I’ve already tried wishing, and that didn’t work ????‍♂ I can never understand why someone knocks the other persons ideas or possessions. Don’t tell me why you don’t like theirs, tell me why you like yours. I’ve seen slingshots people have made that are awesome, but sometimes we are too critical of ourselves. TreeFork is a perfect example of confidence in his ability to shoot slingshots with pinpoint accuracy, You can see he is having FUN, which I think is why he succeeds in everything he does.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

When we had to tell my Father the cancer in his body had taken over, this is what he said “I’ve lived a great life” ❤


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Great post Tag. Yes, I have noticed that some forum members can throw out the negativity quite generously. I almost deleted my account and said the h e double l with the slingshot forum but instead focused on those couple of dozen positive guys and decided not to give the negative ones the time of day. Amazing how some feel the need to bash someone just to make themselves feel superior. I've been bashed around from time to time here but I get a lot more encouragement from those who choose to stay on the more positive side. Being called a liar and a jerk in a PM by a member is uncalled for. But, as you mentioned about staying positive, I've learned that it isn't always best to pack your bags and leave. Works sometime but when you make a habit of it the bullies always win. Sometimes we have to stand our ground and not tolerate their manure.

You are so accurate when you say that it takes practice to gain accuracy. I takes a concentrated effort to stay focused and motivated shooting with a goal in mind. Just shooting to be shooting won't get me there. I need a target to consistently hit and be able to see where and why I missed. If I'm not going to concentrate on improving my accuracy I may as well take my younger brother's advice and shoot without a target and just shoot into the air and be satisfied with where the ammo happens to land.

Years ago, I read a story about a woman who listened to a famous violin player in a concert. After the concert she approached the violin player and told him "I'd give up everything I have to play the violin like you do" His reply was "I did give up everything, that is why I play like I do and you don't".


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

A life long friend said something to me that left a life changing effect on me. Jeff was a Marine for several years, and after he left the service he helped an aging realatve farm. His Dad was a drunk, and his Mother was Saint❤ His mother passed way too early in life from cancer. After Jeffs realitive passed away the Farm was sold, and Jeff was left on his own. Jeff started hauling grain for other farmers, and soon added several trucks. His attitude is amazing. The other day, I asked him a question, and his response was, I don’t worry about things I can’t control” I said, “ You always seem to be in a great mood” He looks at me, and says “I learned that from you” That humbled me to the bone. I’ve been told by other people that they don’t worry about things they can’t control, but for some reason this time it sank in.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Totally agree with you, most people are about as happy as they make up their mind to be


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

It is all a matter of choice. When someone tries to take you down, just smile and consider the source. Then go on with life as usual. Don't make someone else's personal issues your own.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Pessimist: -Man, we can't be worse than we are!
Optimist: -Don't be such a pessimist... Of course we can be worse than we are! Yes, we can!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Smile things could be worse. So I smiled and sure enough things got worse.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Balance is the nature of the Universe. Yin and Yang. You cannot filter out one or the other. You have to accept both as they are equal. Do you not like another or their opinion/view of Reality? That's fine. Someone is sure not to like yours. Your response is the measure of your development. Am I being attacked or is someone trying sincerely trying to lead me into a better line of thought? Insecurity and hubris will tell me one thing and maturity will lead me to consider the other. I pray to know one from the other. It is on me/us to decide.

Does that Apple really look that good?


----------

